Ask HN: How much energy does auto playing all videos consume daily? - throwaway122378
======
sampo
I looked into this a while ago, and found out that streaming (server), data
transfer, and receiving (client) all together consume just a fraction of the
electricity that the screen displaying the video consumes. Most of the
electricity is consumed by the screen.

One caveat: Some companies might run very elaborate prediction and machine
learning algorithms every time they show a web page, to recognize and classify
the user and to predict and decide what content to show to the user to
maximize click probabilities. I don't know how to estimate how much these can
consume electricity.

